# Please critique prelim rockscape



## deb6120 (May 8, 2013)

Hope this works. Here is what I plan on putting into my std 55 gal for mbuna rockscape. Would like to get input before I start cleaning and loading into the aquarium. Highest point is 9" and pretty much fills the length. Not sure if I need more room for open substrate. Thanks


----------



## deb6120 (May 8, 2013)

http://s254.photobucket.com/user/jdtrk/library/?sort=3&page=1
Still didn't figure out how to paste a pic but here is the link to get a better pic of what I hope to do. Thanks


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

If your doing mbuna i would go higher with the rocks.


----------



## DontPanic (Apr 2, 2013)

It will depend on the species that you are planning on keeping. For Mbuna I would go higher and have more but smaller caves. For haps/peacock i would open it up in the middle and just have two piles. Overall looks pretty good just may need to tweak it based on the species you are going to keep.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Aesthetically, one type of rock looks best rather than mixing rocks (although I have broken that rule too on occasion).


----------



## deb6120 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your input. Will try to go a little higher.Cichlid-gal I didn't have enough of any one type of rock at this time but will keep that in mind as I add to or subtract. And DontPanic , not sure how you posted that pic but Thank You. I couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## deb6120 (May 8, 2013)

Well, I think this is about the best I could do with what material I had. Next time I go to Reno I will see about getting some more sandstone and build it up a bit higher. Background will be changed but I am just tickled to get water in it finally. Now to do a fishless cycle


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks nice. You have a lot of ins and outs, caves and hiding spots. If you're stocking with young fish, you'll have plenty of time to change the look and add more rocks later.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah if your adding juvies it will be fine. I personally would stop go higher with the rocks so the fish use more than just the bottom of the tank


----------



## deb6120 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes will be starting with Juvies but will go higher as soon as I get more material. Thought I had plenty. That's the problem living out in the middle of nowhere, everything I want is 200 miles away and even then only have 1 LFS. Most everything gets shipped in.


----------

